# Power Steering Bracket Help!



## Tedthejudge (Sep 12, 2013)

I need help locating the correct power steering pump bracket for my 1971 GTO Judge. 455 HO w/air and 80 amp alternator. I believe it is supposed to have two slotted holes?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ThePartsPlaceInc dot com lists a P/S bracket set, part # EN2296G for `71-`72 GTOs, but don't list the price. You'll have to call them. GLHF.


----------

